# G&H Kendal Gold



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried it? I can't find it on tobaccoreviews.com.

Pipesandcigars describes it as:



> Mild/ Medium With a Virginia component similar to Bright CR, Brown Flake benefits from the addition of 12.5% Malawi Burley and 4% Malawi Dark Fired. The end result is a more medium-bodied smoke, not as sharp as the Bright CR, with a pleasant roundness to the flavors. There are no additional flavors added. After blending, the tobacco is pressed and allowed to mature and meld before being sliced. Even those who shy away from straight Virginia flakes should enjoy this flake.


This doesn't match what smokingpipes says about it, so what's up with this blend?


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Stone - -this may have been known as Kendal Light too: Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal's Light pipe tobacco reviews

FWIW, the TR description of Unscented Brown Flake is very close to your quote. I've puffed Kendal Gold (from P&C) a dozen times or so, and it looks and acts like a bright VA shag. I don't see any darker leaf in my sample, and I don't recall any of the earthy overtones that I get from the Malawis.

If you like MacBaren Virginia No.1, this will be a less bitey, less sweet, shaggier counterpart.

hp
les


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Les, I finally figured out that some of P&C's GH descriptions were incorrect. I think that description is for Brown Flake Unscented. The part about Brown Flake benefits from... should have clued me in.


----------

